# Kathadan vs. St. Croix vs. Dorper



## WillfulGal (Oct 18, 2007)

I am looking for some hair sheep for pasture maintenance. Won't be breeding (probably) or using them for meat. (They will be pets with a job, basically )

I need something hardy and people-friendly. Of the three above, do any stand out for my purposes, or are they all pretty much the same.

Thanks in advance for any advice

Kathy


----------



## Twilite (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't say much for the other two, but I have a Katahdin lamb, and she was raised by a not so tame sheep (used for herding) and she's becoming really friendly really quick. I can already pet on her. And they are very hardy! We rarely have a problem with a sick Katahdin.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Kathy, those are three fine breeds for your purposes. Good St. Croix might have more natural parasite resistance than the other two, but usually just come in basic white. Katahdins have a wide variety of color choices, nice for telling them apart easily. Dorpers come in black-headed white and solid white. 

I personally would be sure to get ones that are naturally polled (hornless) since I think all three breeds can occasionally grow horns.

If you can get bottle-raised lambs they have a better chance of being friendly and good pets. Wethers (castrated ram lambs, like steers in cattle or geldings in horses) are usually cheaper to buy since they have no added value as a breeding animal like a ewe or ram lamb does. Rams would be a definite no no for pets!

Even if you can't get bottle-raised lambs, just handle them a lot and it should help. Sheep love food treats. Halter training would be helpful, like leash-breaking a puppy. Good luck with your lambs and take photos to share!

Peg


----------

